# Hydrophobic sealant



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

What's the best out there in you're opinion?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

TAC system moonlight is worth a look!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Citygo said:


> What's the best out there in you're opinion?


How are you defining best? Most hydrophobic?


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Waxaddict Foshow or Gyeon Cure


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

steelghost said:


> How are you defining best? Most hydrophobic?


Yep. Sheeting


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

OK, bear in mind extreme hydrophobicity will give you beading rather than sheeting. Auto Finesse Tough Coat was always a good sheeter, I daresay Power Seal would be, too.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

None of the above:lol: Sonax PNS is the one you are looking for:thumb:
Have a search for some old threads on here, some good right ups.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Citygo said:


> Yep. Sheeting


Gtechniq Exo sheets water like nothing else I've experienced. 

Alan W


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Sheeting you say.........I'll lave this here






Imran


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As steelgoat says, a hydrophobic coating will give beading, a hydrophilic coating will sheet. Imran's video is very impressive looking, and chongo has made a great shout with Sonax PNS. I've never used Exo though. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

In2detailing said:


> Sheeting you say.........I'll lave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers that will do!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cookies said:


> I've never used Exo though.
> 
> Cooks


Here you go Cooks - Exo on my R32. 

http://s104.photobucket.com/user/Williams399/media/Gtechniq EXO/HoseOpen.mp4.html

Alan W


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Here you go Cooks - Exo on my R32.
> 
> http://s104.photobucket.com/user/Williams399/media/Gtechniq EXO/HoseOpen.mp4.html
> 
> Alan W


Wow Alan. That's very impressive indeed. Did you apply it yourself bud?

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Wow Alan. That's very impressive indeed. Did you apply it yourself bud?
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Thanks Cooks! 

Yes, applied it myself a few times now and it couldn't be easier. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

In2detailing said:


> Sheeting you say.........I'll lave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been searching your website Imran and can't find any product called 'Top Coat' - am I missing something? 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Alan W said:


> Here you go Cooks - Exo on my R32.
> 
> http://s104.photobucket.com/user/Williams399/media/Gtechniq EXO/HoseOpen.mp4.html
> 
> Alan W


Bloody hell:devil: that looks impressive:thumb: is that the new version or old one mate.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> Bloody hell:devil: that looks impressive:thumb: is that the new version or old one mate.


That's V2 x 2 coats as recommended by Gtechniq Mick. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Gyeon Mohs 2 layers.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Cookies said:


> As steel*goat * says


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

steelghost said:


>


Lmao. Sozz chum - autocorrect fail I reckon.

Honest. Lol

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Gyeon Wet Coat is pretty hydrophobic and so easy to apply.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

This looks pretty awesome


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> I've been searching your website Imran and can't find any product called 'Top Coat' - am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


I think its limited on availability, as iirc it comes as a kit.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Seems I'm wrong, just comes with some applicators http://www.valetpro.com.au/products/car-detailing-coatings/tacsystem-hydrophobic-top-coat-1-0/

Bit pricey too lol,


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alex L said:


> Seems I'm wrong, just comes with some applicators http://www.valetpro.com.au/products/car-detailing-coatings/tacsystem-hydrophobic-top-coat-1-0/
> 
> Bit pricey too lol,


Thanks Alex. :thumb:

I found it on the TAC System US website and also a Thread HERE.

Alan W


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Nobody's mentioned Carbon Collective Oracle?! 

Extremely easy to apply and gives an amazing finish and sheets water well
Lots of videos on it on YouTube


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> Thanks Alex. :thumb:
> 
> I found it on the TAC System US website and also a Thread HERE.
> 
> Alan W


So basically, if you've tried booster, you've tried this 

I've just applied UNC-R to the front of my car and the difference between those panels and the sio2 coated panels is night and day in water behaviour. The UNC-R is just so much better than anything sio2 I've tried.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alex L said:


> So basically, if you've tried booster, you've tried this


I haven't tried any TAC System products yet (surprisingly :lol and I'm not familiar with the range and what's what! 

Alan W


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Alan W said:


> I haven't tried any TAC System products yet (surprisingly :lol and I'm not familiar with the range and what's what!
> 
> Alan W


Some of it does seem to overlap and seem a bit confusing, but shampoo and fall out removers are what they are. The coatings range from 60% sio2 upto 100%. Which , I presume is much like nuba content.
But the Top Ups are 5+% iirc.

The sealants are what I get lost on, but Imran does have a rough guide up.

Then theres the new shampoos with protection in, Mystic i think it is and then the oil based sealant thingy 'Moonlight'.

If you've used any of the other branded sio2 products then you've used TAC. With the exception being Carpro Immortal, which I think maybe a completely Carpro product.


----------



## In2detailing (Feb 23, 2016)

Top Coat is in stock - will be getting added to the site tonight/tomorrow

Having a Look at the US site @ £130, we must be selling too cheap at £79.99 

Top coat was designed as a coating topper, so top any coating with it to increase durability but more important, give amazing water behaviour.
It can also be used as a standalone. Looking at 9-12 month durability. 
Due to the price, it will be more professional use as it only comes in 100ml and if you are only doing your own car, you will have quite a lot left over. We mainly sell it to professional detailers at the moment, because they use it on multiple cars, it works out good value for them.

With regards to the range, any questions, feel free to ask. There is a TAC Systems question thread - ask as many questions as you want, I will try to answer them all, the more questions the better.

The coatings, as Alex has said, I have made a small thread on whats what
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374972

Sealants wise, see below
Quartz Max 5% siO2 (standalone, 6-8 weeks) - Water Based
One Step MASTER 25% siO2 (standalone 4 months)/Ceramic Coat (polymer based) (standalone 6 months) - Water Based
Moonlight (standalone 6 months) - 25% siO2 Oil Based

Remember, TAC have a full range, from Foam to Shampoo, to Sealant, to Glass Cleaner, Tyre Dressings, Coatings, Spray Wax, Decon treatments (fallout, tar, clay) etc etc.

Imran


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ben Gum said:


> If you are referring to sheeting like everyone else here, that's wrong. Most people here define sheeting as water running off in a sheet - the open hose test. In fact that's not hydrophilic, that's just less hydrophobic than strong beads but still hydrophobic. Hydrophilic is what happens when there is no lsp or the paint is very dirty. It forms a sheet which STICKS uniformly, it does NOT run off leaving it immediately dry. A hydrophilic surface dries via evaporation, not run off.
> 
> This is a frighteningly common misunderstanding. As far as I've seen, there isn't a single, genuinely hydrophilic lsp out there. Some claim to be but they fall into the above - those selling it are used to sheeting as per most people here think of it. Then a more technical person talks about water forming sheets on hydrophilic surfaces and bam they think their product is hydrophilic.


I'll just pop this link here.

https://www.nanotechcoatings.com/glass-coating/

Nanotech coatings produce both a hydrophobic and hydrophilic glass coating, depending on the properties and characteristics (I.e. protection vs environment) that you want.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

In2detailing said:


> Sealants wise, see below
> *Quartz Max 5% siO2 (standalone, 6-8 weeks) - Water Based*
> One Step MASTER 25% siO2 (standalone 4 months)/Ceramic Coat (polymer based) (standalone 6 months) - Water Based
> Moonlight (standalone 6 months) - 25% siO2 Oil Based
> ...


Hmm... Carpro Reload claim up to 6 months durability. 2-3 months is more realistic IMO.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

nobody has mentioned soft99 fusso :lol:  if you're on a budget for £20 i dont think you can go far wrong and has very good water behaviour too!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> nobody has mentioned soft99 fusso   if you're on a budget for £20 i dont think you can go far wrong and has very good water behaviour too!


Definitely this. It's a great wee wax/sealant and repels water like crazy.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

Infinity Wax Express Sealant is really good and great value for money


----------

